# Boat sunk



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure of the details but I have a video of someone I know getting pulled from the water by the coast guard today. Was a pretty big boat but don't know the name of the boat. I know there were 12 people on board and all are ok. I will post more details as I find out more and if anyone knows anything please fill in the blanks. I believe they were 15 miles out and the water looked pretty bummpy


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Little more info*

Not sure if they were pulled out by the helicopter or if they were watching them tell a boat showed up to get them. Out of respect to who I heard owns the boat I am going to wait and not post any more speculations on what happened, I do think it is someone from 2cool though. The most important part is everyone is safe!!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Reefman? There is a thread on the main board saying it went down.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Post*

Since someone else brought it up, the friend I spoke with was suppose to be on this trip and it was Tom Hiltons Boat and he didn't say the name but did say it was a flat deck boat used for laying reefs. Glad the people I know were safe, I believe it happened around 15 miles out.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

what the heck??
This should be an interesting story!
Sooooooooooo glad everyone is safe!
Scary stuff.

That is HORRIBLE news for Tom and all aboard.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad that everyone is safe......


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Didnt this vessel just pop of for sale? That blows


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

That boat was for sale. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

How about that video? Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope everyone returns to dry land safe! They did good things with that vessel!


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*!*

Not sure how to post the video, it is a short video of the helicopter and one or 2 people. If someone PMs me I can email them the video for them to post.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Gearman said:


> Not sure how to post the video, it is a short video of the helicopter and one or 2 people. If someone PMs me I can email them the video for them to post.


post it on youtube.com and then put a link to it here


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Email*

I sent it Via email to another member who is in the process of trying to upload it.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Gearman said:


> I sent it Via email to another member who is in the process of trying to upload it.


Sorry to report that when I tried to post the video it would not allow me due to file format and I have not been able to figure out how to post it.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

wouldnt that be Reefman's boat??


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone is accounted for and safe


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Scary stuff. I'm glad everyone's safe.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Musta hit some REALLY tough weather out there. That boat ain't no 20' CC.. As I recall it's something like 60' long...

Glad all are well, at least...


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

That sucks. Glad to hear everyone made it off safely. Hope not to banged up. That was neat looking boat. Little slow but I could had helluva a time on it. Hope the insurance works out and they can continue doing good work.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Someone call Tom or Gary and see. Hope all are ok


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Hope everyone gets back safe.

Andy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Musta hit some REALLY tough weather out there. That boat ain't no 20' CC.. As I recall it's something like 60' long...
> 
> Glad all are well, at least...


Cowboy posted pics this morning waiting it out under the bridge and some more this afternoon of a squall they got caught in. Things can sure change fast out there. Glad to hear all are accounted for. Boats are replaceable.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*All are ok*



Hotrod said:


> Someone call Tom or Gary and see. Hope all are ok


Gary called us after it happened to tell us he wasn't on board and said everyone was ok.


----------



## gmack (Jan 1, 2013)

Was out of Freeport and heard the calls from the Coast Guard. Also saw the small Coast Guard boat out about 10 miles looking for them I guess. Weather was bad, but I don't think too bad that it would have capsized the Cat. We were fishing in a 23' CC.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Gary called us after it happened to tell us he wasn't on board and said everyone was ok.


Good news! Anxious to hear what happened


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

From the USCG site:

http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007...-save-12-after-sailboat-sinks-off-Texas-coast-


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kudos to the Coasties for pulling them out of the water. Good job.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Really glad they all made it out safe. That must have been a scary situation to be in. 
Good job Coasties!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Mont said:


> Kudos to the Coasties for pulling them out of the water. Good job.


X2
Combined with distress call on radio and life jackets. You can always replace a boat. Thank god everybody made it out of the water.


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

All's well that ends well I guess, it could have been much worse. Happily there was no loss of life. Just goes to remind us that big boats aren't immune to the perils of the sea either. I'll be re-checking all of our safety gear before our next trip. Hats off to the USCG!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Irony...RIP Reef Man. Her eternal mission is doing what she loved, providing artificial reefs for the future GoM fishery. 

Glad to hear everyone was ok.

15 miles out, but hopefully within the 9 miles of land.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

5 days ago, Tom posted up a thread "Who wants to deploy artificial reefs? on this board and some great pictures of Reef Man going up for sale. How things can change in an instant! Glad all aboard are safe at home tonight.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad all is well and good job to the crew during all facets of stress and safety during dis-embarking the stricken F/V!

Worked so many cases like this during my years in the Coast Guard...so many, even in the calmest of conditions, can head south quickly...so quickly.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good the water wasnt very cold yet! Good job coast guard!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

suprised we have not heard more specific details of what happened yet.......really anxious to hear more...


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Glad Everyone Is Safe*

Sure glad to hear everyone is safe. Was out with Tom and a bunch of others in May, deploying reefs and can't believe that the Reefman went down like that - wonder if she hit an obstruction floating out of the Brazos after all that rain?

Ran this morning's radar between 8-10am and this is what it showed at around 9am. Can't be sure, but if they were headed towards the Vancouver area the red circle is probably close to where they were when it happened and that t-storm would have been right on top of them.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That could be why he was further out, Im sure he had that on radar and was maybe trying to get passed it


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm guessing something failed 60 feet is a lot of boat not sure of the power wonder if it ripped out a shaft or broke a through hull. Regardless that's what insurance is for glad everyone kept their heads about them good job captain.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just posted pics in the ttmb

Sorry OP, posted the pics before looking to see if there was another thread on it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=610218


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## GTownH2O (May 2, 2012)

Any report on what caused her to go down? That seems like a pretty seaworthy little boat to be taken down by a squall. Would think that nose into the weather she could take seas taller than 10ft.

Possibly overloaded from the artificial reef onboard?? Maybe bilge pump got clogged?? Maybe one good wave on the beam??


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Echo many of the other posts. Glad everyone is back safely. Kudos to the Coast Guard and also the Captain/crew for getting everyone in life jackets.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of the other threads reported that a sponson filled with water and turtled the boat. That may or may not have been what happened. One of the characteristics of cat style hulls is that they do roll when one side fills with water as opposed to going down bow first as most monohulls do. The pics show it barely floating on its beam.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank God everyone is home and dry.
Hats off to the USCG!:texasflag


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hmm....*

That suxs....glad everyone made it home...obviously something catastrophic...can't imagine weather a factor...heavy alum hull...maybe a riser? Will be easy to figure out in 40' of water....lat/Lon's anybody?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang that sucks. Glad to hear everyone is OK.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Saw footage of the rescue on the 6 o'clock channel 2 news yesterday. They reported it was a catamaran sailboat. 
Good to see everyone is safe.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, looks like the port hull developed a leak and filled with water. That's enough to destabilize a cat. Just guessing and I'm sure there will be an incident report because the Coasties were involved with a SAR. My condolences to the captain. Glad the crew was 100% safe!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry you lost the boat Tom, but very happy you were able to keep all your friends. Best outcome that can come from this type of incident:cheers:-Mike


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Boat*

Tom, I am glad you made it back to shore safely. It is evident your judgment prevented human loss.

Mike


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdy all,
I have been very busy trying to get my phone, email, etc., back up while handling all of the related issues of the boat's sinking.

First, I would like to say thanks to the Lord for looking out for my friends' safety and that everyone made it back unscathed and alive. We can replace the material things in our lives, but we cannot replace a human life. For that, I am extremely grateful.

Secondly, I would like to thank the US Coast Guard for not leaving their posts even though the federal government had shut down that day. I wasn't sure I was going to get a response from my Mayday call, but no only did they respond, they did so in an extremely expeditious and professional manner. They are the real deal.

And third, I would like to thank all of you who have shown such an outpouring of support in this - Wow. My wife certainly has a renewed appreciation for me, lol.

The vessel had a hull breach that occurred somewhere between 10-15 miles offshore that was detected after I noticed sluggish response from the steering - we are still unsure what caused this breach. There was no water in the hulls at 10 miles out, as I happened to close the bilge hatches inside the cabin about that time, and everything was normal. When I detected the sluggishness, I pulled back the throttles and inspected the port bilge - it was about 70% full of seawater!

I immediately notified the coast guard that we were taking on water, had everyone put their life jackets on, and turned the boat back towards port, relaying our position and condition periodically. 

She eventually lost power and sank after making about 2 miles - we were in the water about 30-45 minutes before the Coast Guard helicopter and vessel arrived on the scene. I had a rope that encircled everyone so that we floated as one unit - it's when people start swimming off on their own when you lose people.

After finishing up the required paperwork at the USCG station in Freeport, the captain of the USCG vessel came up to me and shook my hand, saying that I had done everything textbook perfect, and sure made their job easier and probably saved lives. That made me feel a lot better when I heard him say that.

As far as any accusations that we departed the jetties knowing that there was any type of deficiency with the hull, I am here to tell you that is 100% hogwash. There is no truth in that in any way whatsoever, and in fact have documentation that we serviced the hull above and beyond what was required at Baron's a while back. In addition, we hauled the vessel out this past April at Kirby Marina to clean the intakes, wheels, rigging, and sides of the hulls in addition to replace anodes as required. At that time, we did a visual inspection of the hulls at Kirby Marina, and I was extremely impressed with the hulls' condition as well as the great paint job that Baron's did.

FYI- due to the liabilities involved in the outlandish accusations made on this forum, the people responsible will may be hearing from attorneys involved in this issue. That's out of my hands.

They are going out tomorrow to locate the vessel and begin the salvage process. That too is out of my hands - am anxious to see the Reef-Man back on dry land soon.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

GREAT JOB TOM.....you said it all


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Thank You*

Capt Hilton, thank you for bringing a friend on mine back in safe!!You are a great example of being a responsible capt!!! Sorry for your loss with your boat and if there is anything my Machine shop can do for you once you bring your boat in please let me know.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Great job Tom!

I knew these guys a full of...you know...

Thumbs up job!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Glad everyone was ok.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Good job capt.. Glad all of you made it back ok.


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad that everyone made it back safely. Hopefully, the salvage goes well.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well said Tom. It was good to hear from you this morning. Again, I am extremely thankful to God and the USCG that you all made it in safe. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Glad everyone is safe and back at home!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Happy to hear of the safe outcome for all involved, and great job for keeping your cool when it hit the fan.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome, it's good to hear the real story rather than people making up stupid BS! Glad everyone made it in safe.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent responce Captian. Even betten job of keeping your witts during the tramatic event. Kuddos to you sir.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Nice To Have You Guys Back*

Thanks for the report Tom. We are so thankful that no one was hurt.

When Marci saw the 6pm TV news story Tuesday evening she grabbed me and said "a catamaran sunk and 12 people were rescued by the CG - do you think that was Tom's boat?" I laughed and said "no way" and was still chuckling until I logged on to 2cool a few minutes later and saw this post. :frown:

Congrats for doing a great job under what had to be a very stressful situation.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Tom for the post. We all can learn from every one of these unfortunate incidents. Knew you were a professional...this proves it. Great job! Tom


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Good post Tom. I don't know you from Adam. What I hear and see you do good work for our fishery. It amazes me how brave people can be on the forums and that you even have to reply to such accusations. You did good. Hope the aftermath (lawyers and insurance) doesn't take to much out of you.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

My hats off to you Tom, crew & coasties....you Tom are an honorable, knowledgable, asset to our area &'the entire gulf coast. I know we have spoke several times on the phone when trying to dial in my offshore ventures, but, I look forward to the day I can shake your hand & finally meet you. Crew, it's always great to fish with people who are experienced & calm, looks like y'all fit the mold, we met some exceptional young men with the coast guard on a inspection at Freeport, great job men, congratulations & god bless!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I am leaving this morning to start the process of of locating the Reefman . I will take pics on the machine when I find it to show how it looks on the bottom. I am glad all of the crew where ok and and doing well!
Capt Bill


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job Tom on getting all home safe, It is amazing how fast things can turn bad out there. Nice work!:work:


----------



## Bigfish_7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad to hear yall made it back safe Tom. Sinking sucks but stuff can be repaired or replaced. I sank one off port a in 94 and it was not a good feeling but the coast guard was spot onand got us back safe. Nice to be able to call for help offshore when needed


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad all are safe!


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

hilton said:


> Howdy all,
> I have been very busy trying to get my phone, email, etc., back up while handling all of the related issues of the boat's sinking.
> 
> First, I would like to say thanks to the Lord for looking out for my friends' safety and that everyone made it back unscathed and alive. We can replace the material things in our lives, but we cannot replace a human life. For that, I am extremely grateful.
> ...


Tom, 
Great leadership and thank you for providing the update.

Was anxious to hear the story; I think we all were going through the 'how-could-that-happen-to-Tom-of-all-people' exercise.

Was heading out to Boomvang Thursday and your recent events were heavy on my mind. Even more so when we lost 120V power over 100 miles out in the middle of the night. The whole time was in the engine room replacing a water pump belt that the genset had eaten, was thinking about the Reefman, double and triple checking all my plans, planning and actions.

Of note, we always have a safety meeting on the way out, explaining the mayday procedures which include everyone grabbing a dock line AFTER they get a jacket on. On Thursday's trip, had the photos of your group floating together and used as a visual aid to explain to everyone exactly why this is so critical.

Again, am very thankful you all made it back safe. Stuff can be replaced.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I am not sure what is wrong with the brain to mouth/keyboard interface on the upper boards.... glad your safe and great job taking care of your crew Tom!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Any update on the salvage part, and or breach causal?
Im really perplexed on what could have happen, and eager to learn from it in case I am ever in that kind of situation.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice job Tom on getting your crew to don life vests in a hurry, and prepared for the worst. I know you know your **** offshore, and sounds like you did all you could in a short matter of time. Lots of armchair quarterbacks on 2cool and probably a lot of them don't have a clue how fast things can go wrong in a hurry. I was criticized a lot when I had my boat, and didn't want guys drinking offshore on my trips. When something goes wrong in a hurry, I want my crew alert. Having someone not quite with it when a dangerous situation evolves, just puts everyone else at risk.

Glad the USCG was able to rescue you all in a hurry. I remember when they airlifted me off a rig 80 miles out, they were true professionals. Nice to know they are there, and always ready.

Like you said, materialistic things are just that, lives are priceless. Glad all turned out for the better for you. Sorry about your boat though. Peace!


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

hilton said:


> FYI- due to the liabilities involved in the outlandish accusations made on this forum, the people responsible will may be hearing from attorneys involved in this issue. That's out of my hands.
> 
> Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


Glad everyone is safe.

This is the internet and part of this realm is the ability to freely exchange information. Even if some people deserve an arse kicking for their comments, it is there right to do so. I do not see that anything productive with an attorney or the threat of an attorney will achieve.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Update on the salvage !
The salvage is going as planned but had to put on hold due to rough water. Allot of progress has been done to bring the Reefman back to the top and back to shore.. Land and sea has done a great job and the Reefman should be back to shore when the seas lay down . 
The seas need to calm down so they can continue working safely.
Bill


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bolivar_Bum52 (May 21, 2008)

Amazing! Y'all got my vote ...everyone involved! Not a big poster but was amazed at so many judgmental post! Hell of a boat crew in my book! Would have been honored to float and share a beer with y'all! Good job on the recovery of the vessel as well, y'all found her faster than I thought.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Found her in a 1 1/2 days .
Second one this year.
The other was a 41 sportfish...


----------



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Get her to the shipyard yet??


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

papotanic36 said:


> Found her in a 1 1/2 days .
> Second one this year.
> The other was a 41 sportfish...


Bill do you know the story of the big enclosed bridge Viking that sunk. The guy posted a video diving it out of Sabine pass but has yet to give a name of the boat probably because he is afraid to loss his secret spot. There's obviously no way we can find out the spot just by the name and story.

Tom,
Great job as with everything you do. The ocean is a powerful thing and no matter what boat, what captain or how safe you play the game there is always a chance! You being so prepared as a captain/owner very well couldve saved someones life that day! Since we sold our boat and I've been decking on a few other boats the one thing I never step on board without is my personal ditch bag. Had a few people look at me strange when I sit down right beside the door on their 1 or 2 million dollar boat. I just tell them I have a family and I have almost every emergency device I can find in this bag. Why not have 2 just in case. Safety is a major factor and I hope the many people that have read this thread think alot about that before each and every trip! Every time we throw the lines we may not make it back to tie them up but I can tell you for sure that I'll be throwing lines to head deep until I get so old i can't get on the boat! No better place in the world to be! I'm sure those 11 guys appreciate having another chance to go and I for one would be proud to be on any boat a capt. As well prepared as you is running! A+ capt!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*buying time...*

I agree with most....soo glad it was a happy ending for all onboard....but, for those like myself looking for the learning curve, it will be interesting to learn the cause and possible prevention for others. Viking incorporates forward, mid and aft bilge pumps with light indicators....additionally the forward, mid & aft also have high water pumps with audible alarms....if those (6) bilge pumps are not enough.....
Each engine raw water intake has a 3way valve that can be diverted to pick up from the engine room, thus giving you the ability to stay underway and possibly time to find and address the issue. Bilge pumps, light indicators, float switches and high water alarms are some of the cheapest, but most important components to catch a problem before in becomes an issue...catching a leak between the first light and the first audible could possibly have changed the course of this trip....course, none of these would have helped the Titanic...

ken


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Tom, any word on what may have happened? I know the hull was raised within the last day or so and is probably back at port by now.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I plan to go down there next week to take a look myself - the hull cracked in the bow area and pushed water into the bilge while underway.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Any pics?


----------

